# Winter ABA X-flowed DCOE project



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Helping a friend put together his winter project opcorn:

I asked my friend what he expected to make for power and how much money he was willing to spend and we kicked around the bike carb idea for a few weeks and decided that the DCOE route would be more upgradeable for him in the future, He hopes to get a solid 130 WHP for about 2k. The doner car was sitting on the side of a house retired with a 1.7 carbed no compression motor:laugh: But it had the infomus 2h trans and cost a whopping 4hrs worth of work:thumbup:

A few weeks back on the local CL I found some fairly new DCOE 40's for $200 Then after about a week looking for a decent DCOE X-flow ABA manifold the decision was made to order from http://www.extrudabody.biz/servlet/the-230/Manifold-VW-8V-X-dsh-Flow/Detail I spoke with a chadal and jenvey dealer and neither one could give me a accurate price or delivery time but kevin at extrudabody informed me of the price and time frame right away also they are a well known company so I felt assured if I didn't receive the expected product on time they would refund my money.


















This will be going into a 83 4dr rabbit I would like to say it will be built on a budget but that's not gona happen but I will document my good deals from CL pull a part and Vortex for anyone trying to do this on a budget.

Already acquired so far the only items bought new were the manifold, clutch, & exhaust
$200 DCOE 40's
$350 DCOE manifold
$100 OBD1 head decked pressure checked and 3 angel grind
$20 272 cam delta regrind
$20 adj cam gear older tt
$40 2.0 aba header for mk1 (has been extended to fit aba tall block)
$350 TT 2 1/4 mk1 exhaust with SS borla muffler upgrade
$10 TT dist ring adapter (starting with stock ICM upgrade next spring to MSD)
$10 Weber FPR (ADJ duel feed FPR next spring)
$10 TT block off plate and freeze plug
$30 Shaved OEM flywheel to 8.5lbs then balanced
$60 Removed power steering and rebuilt OEM manual rack
$140 16v pp 8v clutch disc on a 2H trans with 100mm flanges



Waiting on, probably buying these new
Wide-band kit
BFI stage 2 motor mounts
BFI front cross member reinforcement
New South power gasket
Header wrap
Soft mount DCOE gaskets


Still to decide on
Alt kit and location either aba x-flow alt or custom v-belt setup
radiator and lines 
ARP head studs
filling the head ports where the injectors used to be?
ITG foam air filter (have to wait until the radiator goes in)



DCOE 40 breakdown


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yay for another cross flow DCOE setup! What are your plans for the ignition?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

stock rabbit vac adv dist icm setup 1st then upgrade after it runs:thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Made the throttle linkage it uses the factory rabbit style throttle cable:beer:

















Now to do some porting :thumbup:


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks really good. Did you have any problems finding a stud that would fit the threads of the manifold? Mine was just off and I wound up having to run a tap through them.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

CapitalM3 said:


> Looks really good. Did you have any problems finding a stud that would fit the threads of the manifold? Mine was just off and I wound up having to run a tap through them.


No issues as of yet, some grinding here and there needs to be done for everything to fit perfectly and the 5mm allens that were tapped and sent with the manifold seem to work but if it comes down to it I have a tap set:thumbup:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm really looking forward in seeing this engine complete.:thumbup:


----------



## Friedrich1985 (Sep 13, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

No pics to update ATM maybe later this week opcorn:

Finished the manifold and carbs up got it all fitting correctly so now I need the motor in to figure out the alternator and radiator.

Ended up doing BFI stage 1 mounts instead of stage 2 for vibrations.
Got the BFI stage 1 motor mounts (150$ shipped) yesterday and I can say I am fairly impressed with the quality of them over the poly insert option that has been around forever, this means I can set the motor in sometime this next week after he is done cleaning and painting stuff.

We gutted the rabbit motor, it was a factory power steering car so we made a trip to the JY and got a manual rack and also came across a 16v rocco so we took the rear beam and brakes along with the fronts gotta love your local pull a part $50:thumbup: :thumbup:

With the holiday weeks maybe I can get some projects done:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Got some test fitting completed and some pics :beer:opcorn: 


new block installed 
 

Carb test fit 
 
 
 
 

Unrelated


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

any updates on this?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

My friend had to do a stretch in jail for 45 days due to some bad choices as a underage drinker :banghead: project is on hold until middle of next month..:facepalm:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Tell your friend he's an a$$ for doin dumb $hit :screwy:, gettin caught :facepalm:, & makin us wait for updates opcorn:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: will do that to you...:facepalm:


----------

